# Timing question



## chowderpants (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, I've been lurking on here for quite awhile and have picked up MANY great tips. Now its time for a question though.

I only have limited experience in smoking briskets, and none with pork. I have been asked to do some cooking for a party this weekend and I'm stumped. In the past, I have followed the 1.5 hours per pound at 225 degrees  for my briskets and everything has always been GREAT, but I could sure use some input on my current situation. I have a 8.5lb brisket and a 8lb pork butt to make. What should I be looking at for time if I keep the smoker at 225 degrees? Do I need to add the weight of the butt to the weight of the brisket (8.5 + 8 = 16.5 *1.5 = 24.75 hours?), or just figure on an extra couple hours total?

Thanks in advance for any help

Oh, and I plan on taking LOTS of pic's of this endeavor!


----------



## eman (Sep 29, 2010)

Any answer you get on cooking by time is a shot in the dark..

 Most cook butts and briskets to temprature.

You would not double your cooking time as they are seperate pieces of meat.

 but then again you cant go by single weight time either as you have more mass in the smoker.

I know you would need to add some time but how much? who knows.

If i was smoking meat for someone else i sure wouldn't want to rely on a guess.

 best thing to do is get a couple of digital thermos and cook each piece to temp.

 good luck and show us the pics.


----------



## chowderpants (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks for the reply. I know its impossible to say exactly how long it would take.... guess I was just looking for a ballpark.  I'll just wake up extra early (not really issue as I have a newborn at home and don't sleep anyways!), and throw them on and keep my fingers crossed. I can always keep them in the cooler until its time to eat.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 29, 2010)

Ball park will probably be around 13 hrs., you don't need to add the two weights together. I would plan for 15 hrs., and if you finish early, just foil and toss into a towel lined/filled cooler. You can hold them in a cooler for up to 6 hrs. and still have them be to hot to handle with bare hands.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 29, 2010)

First off Welcome Chowder Pants to SMF. Sorry I'm laughing very hard at your choice of names. Ok right off the bat I think you are adding up your times wrong. First I don't know where you came up with 24.5 hours for your brisket and butt . My math comes out with maybe 14 or so. OK now I see it you can smoke both at once in the same smoker I do 2-3 things in the same smoke all the time. Just a note poultry always goes on the bottom. Now back to the 11lb brisket (I have one in the smoker now) it started at 6:00 am and it just got pulled out. Thats 10 hours but it went fast and no stall either. So season everyting the night before and wrap it in some saran wrap. Then pull it about 30-45 minutes before you put in into the smoker. Then get up early maybe 5:30 or 6:00am and start the smoker and put your rested brisket in and I recommend keeping the smoker at about 230°-250° and let it rip. Checking the temps with your probe thermo meterS 3 maybe. One for the smoker and then one for each hunk of meat. Then put your butt into the smoker at about 7:30ish. Then foil the both of them when they hit 165° and then back into the smoker. So you want to take the brisket out at (this is where I differ) I say at 200° for slicing and 205° for pulling. I recommand slicing in some big thick slices and don't you even have a knife in the house. You wouldn't need one for the brisket will be sooooo tender and juicy. At this point take the butt (when it hits 205°) out and let both of them rest in a dry cooler till you are ready to serve them. Now this is where you find the most prettiest girl in the room or your wife give them a taste of some of the most delishious meat they have ever eaten. This where you can make up time for they can stay in the cooler for hours. I have left them in for up to 5 hours. If you are going to leave them in knowingly for hours use a thermo probe in the meats and don't let them get under 135°. Just before you plan on serving go and put on some shoulder pads (I'll explain later) then pull the meats out of the cooler and open the foil. Then stand your ground for the guest will be drawn towards you very fast ad they will be really hungry believe me. I've don't it. Then slice the brisket and pull the pork and you will be the new cooking Guru of all your friends and you will have new friends very soon. Now serve the and this is where the shoulder pads will come in handy. You will be getting alot of pats on the back...... Now you first go straight to Roll Call and let me know just who I gave my best brisket and butt smoking directions to. So go and don't forget the Q-view cause I will find you and I will....Heck with it ENJOY Oh yea

Welcome To Yor New Addiction


----------



## chowderpants (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the input everyone! 

mballi3011 - That's a little warmer than what I've cooked my briskets in the past, but I might just give it a try. It would afford me a little more sleepy time!


----------



## arnie (Sep 30, 2010)

Two 8 lb pieces of meat, I would figure 10 – 12 hours in the smoker and 2 – 3 foiled, wrapped and stuffed in a cooler.

Run the smoker at 225° and when the meat temp is 200° it’s time to rest in the cooler


----------

